
vLine acquired by Airtime - tomtheengineer
http://blog.vline.com/post/143878881303/vline-has-joined-airtime
======
minimaxir
ICMYI, Airtime relaunched.
([http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/21/airtime/](http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/21/airtime/))

And died immediately (#86 in Social Networking and dropping) as video
chatting/streaming is no longer a unique value proposition.

This is likely a cheap acquihire of a company facing the same dilemma.

~~~
NathanKP
Airtime employee here:

You aren't wrong about the appstore ranking but it is definitely still a bit
early to call the app "dead". The Social Networking category is a crowded one
with lots of competition but I think we have some interesting value between
our in app features and our video technology. This is the only app I've ever
used where I've been able to have multiparty video chat on a sketchy 3g/4g
connection and it actually worked well.

Give it a try and see what you think! :)

~~~
minimaxir
"Interesting value" doesn't work in a market with very adequate substitutes.

